# Halloween movies



## Andrew Green (Oct 26, 2005)

So what are the favorites?  Army of Darkness and Shawn of the Dead win for me   Recent Dawn of the Dead was kinda funny too...  Simpsons House of Horrors episodes are a must   How about the rest of you?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 26, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> So what are the favorites? Army of Darkness and Shawn of the Dead win for me  Recent Dawn of the Dead was kinda funny too... Simpsons House of Horrors episodes are a must  How about the rest of you?


 
Evil Deads - Absolutely.
Hellraiser 1 & 2
I want to see Saw 2 for this year
and
(Of course)
Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 26, 2005)

Omen! Just the first.
Exorcist


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2005)

Shawn of the Dead was pretty funny, but The Nightmare Before Christmas is a favorite.

I was less taken with Corpse Bride.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 26, 2005)

If you like Army Of Darkness and Shawn of the Dead you should check out "Undead"


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm watching American Psycho and Amtyville Horror(Ryan Reynolds) this weekend, But that's just because I was jonesing for some horror and Christian Bale movies.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 26, 2005)

Martial arts forum and none of us have mentioned "The Crow" we should be ashamed


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 26, 2005)

Old Favs: Phantom Of the Opera (Lon Chaney... it's silent okay?). The Wolfman (Lon Chaney Jr.), Dracula, Frankenstein, Creature From The Black Lagoon, War Of the Worlds (original please) and Abbott and Costello Meet: The Killer and A&C Meet Frankenstein. 

New Favs: The Thing (John Carpenter), Saw, Poltergiest, The Ring, Ringu, The Grudge, Jo-Gyu (The Grudge/Curse), Nightmare Before Christmas and a little seen/known video of Barbra Bush singing "I Touch Myself" by the Dvynils. (just kidding... but wouldn't that be scary eh?) :barf:

-vampfeed- Happy Halloween ya'll!

Oh and Solidman82... if you figure out American Psycho... clue me in.. because I can't figgure that one out at all... sheesh


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 30, 2005)

> Oh and Solidman82... if you figure out American Psycho... clue me in.. because I can't figgure that one out at all... sheesh


He's crazy, everything that happened in the movie was a figment of his imagination. I found it really quite humerous though, the whole movie(I watched it uncut) especially the "flexing in the mirror with the hookers" scene. Gave me a chuckle. I couldn't help but think that Stewie Griffin from family guy was based on Pat Bateman though


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 30, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> He's crazy, everything that happened in the movie was a figment of his imagination. I found it really quite humerous though, the whole movie(I watched it uncut) especially the "flexing in the mirror with the hookers" scene. Gave me a chuckle. I couldn't help but think that Stewie Griffin from family guy was based on Pat Bateman though


Yeah, I kinda figgured that myself but wasn't wholly sure... just a pretty messed up flick... definitely NOT on my top 10/20/50 list anywhere... or on any of my list... it could've been done MUCH better IMO.


----------



## lonecoyote (Oct 30, 2005)

Nosferatu-saw the 1922 version on a big screen at a college film festival where the usually raucous crowd was actually brought to silence by the fact that this is a scary as heck movie. You know what, with all the remakes of movies coming out, like the amityville horror, and the fog, some channels are replaying the 70s versions and they hold up pretty well.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 30, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> So what are the favorites?  Army of Darkness and Shawn of the Dead win for me   Recent Dawn of the Dead was kinda funny too...  Simpsons House of Horrors episodes are a must   How about the rest of you?



Watership Down - those bunnies are scary
All the Claymation Christmas stuff done before Nightmare . . .
Richie Rich

Oh you mean the horror genre versus movies that scare me


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 30, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Nosferatu-saw the 1922 version on a big screen at a college film festival where the usually raucous crowd was actually brought to silence by the fact that this is a scary as heck movie. You know what, with all the remakes of movies coming out, like the amityville horror, and the fog, some channels are replaying the 70s versions and they hold up pretty well.


Noseratu is a definite classic and still as chilling today as it was way back when. My father still has good memories of his dates digging their nails into his arms when they went to go see it. Same with the wonderfully done Phantom Of The Opera with Lon Chaney, my dad said that one of his dates actually fainted when Christine ripped off the mask.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2005)

Nosferateu and Shadow of the Vampire pair up nicely!


----------



## bignick (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm still a fan of the Blair Witch, honestly...I've spent a lot of time camping and in the woods and I really connect with that type of psychological scare...


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 30, 2005)

Same here Nick. Still goves me shudders thinking that there could be someone out there watching me at any given time and I wouldn't have a clue. But the thing I didn't like about the BWP is that the actors sometimes act too much. That sounds like a dumb thing to say but the thing that gripped me is that they were supposed to be real people, and sometimes, they just gave away they they were acting.


----------



## bignick (Oct 31, 2005)

***** SPOILERS *****

yeah...but they still do a pretty damn good job....it was interesting how it was filmed too...none of the actors knew what the other's "script" was and they'd periodically get to check points in the wodds where they had directions for things to do or how to act...

And the time that Josh disappeared and they heard him screaming he got instructions to sneak out and meet the crew and then a couple days later they had him walk around in the middle of the night screaming...and parts like that just came off as so real... 

Also, I still say there is nothing creepier than the night they were in the tent and they hear little children laughing and playing outside their tent...how scary would that be if you camping out and heard that in the middle of the night...I'd crawl back in my sleeping bag, crap my pants, and go back to bed....which is oddly enough pretty much what happened when I woke up with a big bear outside my tent at 3 in the morning...


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 31, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> Same here Nick. Still goves me shudders thinking that there could be someone out there watching me at any given time and I wouldn't have a clue. But the thing I didn't like about the BWP is that the actors sometimes act too much. That sounds like a dumb thing to say but the thing that gripped me is that they were supposed to be real people, and sometimes, they just gave away they they were acting.


Heh... _someone_? How about some-*thing*? In my (much) younger days I've had experiences with some-thing in the woods (day and night) and my camping has had a couple experiences along the .... unusual. Still one time at about 9700 feet in the mountians I braved the night enough to sleep in a hammock with my sleeping bag... a few feet off the ground... having something big bump into it to set me swinging was enough to go buy a new sleeping bag. 

Sometimes... it's fun to be scared... others... you're like... damn where's my gun?


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 31, 2005)

***** SPOILERS *****

Yeah that would be liveable if it wasn't for the fact that the tent started getting attacked right after that from all sides. Scary as hell.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 31, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> ***** SPOILERS *****
> 
> Yeah that would be liveable if it wasn't for the fact that the tent started getting attacked right after that from all sides. Scary as hell.


Like I said... "where the hell is my gun?"


----------



## Satt (Oct 31, 2005)

"THE RABBIT!!!" in Monty Python and the Holy Grail. :uhohh: Not THAT'S scary. RUN A-WAY!!!!!!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 31, 2005)

Ok...I have to add Saw and Saw II to my list.  They will now be perennial favorites!


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 31, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> I'm still a fan of the Blair Witch, honestly...



Seems to be a love it or hate it one...  I didn't even make it to the end.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 31, 2005)

rofl!  Devil Penguin!


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 31, 2005)

of course, it's Halloween 

Even Ninja Penguins can costume up


----------



## ed-swckf (Oct 31, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> I'm still a fan of the Blair Witch, honestly...I've spent a lot of time camping and in the woods and I really connect with that type of psychological scare...


 
i think its a great movie myself, i decided not to watch it when it was released because of the huge hype, but when i did watch it i loved it.


----------



## ed-swckf (Oct 31, 2005)

At the moment i am still enjoyiong a lot of the japanese horror films like ju-on and the ring movies.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 31, 2005)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> At the moment i am still enjoyiong a lot of the japanese horror films like ju-on and the ring movies.


 
I bought Audition yesterday.  That was a real creepfest for me.  KiriKiriKiri


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 31, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Seems to be a love it or hate it one...  I didn't even make it to the end.


I fell asleep.  

Have yet to see Saw or Saw II.  From the preview, Saw II looked like another spin on "House on Haunted Hill", but I could be wrong.  I'll probably rent it sooner or later.


----------



## bignick (Oct 31, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Seems to be a love it or hate it one...  I didn't even make it to the end.



Yeah, there isn't a whole lot of middle ground....and I can definitely see why a lot of people didn't like it...but it just triggers something in my head...


----------



## Navarre (Oct 31, 2005)

Spoiler on BWP




I didn't like The Blair Witch Project but it's one of my wife's favorite movies. I will say that the very last scene was scary though; that moment when Heather saw her friend standing in the corner...that moment when you know you're about to die. That was scarier than a lot of slasher type films.

Personally, I thought it was scary watching Samara crawl out of the television screen toward the end of The Ring. It's been overdone now but it was creepy at the moment.


----------



## The Kai (Oct 31, 2005)

I was terrified ater seeing "attack of the Clones"  and "The Matrix Reloaded"...The idea that there was 2 more bombs  coming and nothing could stop it!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 31, 2005)

Sadly, very true. 

Revenge of the Sith was fairly good but nothing could excuse the psychological scars left by Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## The Kai (Oct 31, 2005)

Sadly allthough you could destroy his physical, he is strong in the force "Mesa still Heresa"


----------



## Navarre (Oct 31, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> "Mesa still Heresa"


 
Nooooo, Stop!! You're ruining the progress from all my therapy sessions!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2005)

Hmm...

Scary Movie 1, 2 & 3

But, my favorite is "Wacko".  Gotta love a lawnmower killer. 
Wish it was available in the US on dvd.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes, indeed.......the rabbit in the Holy Grail movie is terrifying......as is the cave monster.......

  Silence of the Lambs never ceases to frighten me.......Anthony Hopkins does a great job- plus, I used to work in a psych. ward and they wheeled someone in on one of those boards with a straight jacket and a mouth guard one night while I was working on the seclusion unit and it gave me the creeps!!  I thought........well, here comes Hannibal Lecter (sp?).......great!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 31, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> "THE RABBIT!!!" in Monty Python and the Holy Grail. :uhohh: Not THAT'S scary. RUN A-WAY!!!!!!!



Bring Forth the Holy Handgrenade of Arioch


----------



## Icewater (Oct 31, 2005)

Vapire Hunter D
Evil Dead
Poltergeist
Scream

come to mind...


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 31, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Sadly allthough you could destroy his physical, he is strong in the force "Mesa still Heresa"


:rofl:





			
				MA-Caver said:
			
		

> a little seen/known video of Barbara Bush singing "I Touch Myself" by the Dvynils. (just kidding... but wouldn't that be scary eh?) :barf:


That's just wrong on so many levels..... *shudders*

Love the Devil Penguin & all of the Halloween avatars! 

Old & New Faves (all original versions of the film unless otherwise stated): Nosferatu, Phantom of the Opera, Dracula, The Black Cat, The Mummy, The Omen 1 & 2, The Exorcist (first one only), Halloween I & II, Prom Night, Army of Darkness, Evil Dead, Scream (first one only), Scary Movie 1 & 2,The Blair Witch Project [except there was too much "hand held" - I got a headache & nausea from the camera bobbing up & down so much], & The Ring.  I'm not quite ready to see The Ring 2 or Saw just yet...


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 31, 2005)

So here is an excellent list if I do say so myself:

Cabinet of Caligari

Cemetary Man

Night of the Living Dead

Blood Moon

Ginger Snaps

Dog Soldiers (by far my favorite werewolf movie of all time)

Dawn of the Dead (the original)

On the Campy side:

Fright Night

return of the Living Dead

Sorority Babes in the Slimeball Bowl-o-rama

The Creeps

Just a small list of some of my favorites.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 31, 2005)

Doh! *slaps forehead* Forgot about 'Night of the Living Dead' - Classic & had a nice bit of social commentary in it. "They're coming to get you, Barbara...." 

Never saw 'Sorority Babes in the Slimeball Bowl-o-rama'.... :rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 31, 2005)

Another movie to creep you out... Freaks! Ooba-gabba!

Dawn of the Dead (new version) was very nicely done as it added a twist to the zombies being able to RUN after you as opposed to shambling slowly.


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 1, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I bought Audition yesterday. That was a real creepfest for me. KiriKiriKiri


 
I've yet to see it but i'll work on changing that.


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 1, 2005)

Jacob's Ladder... not sure if it qualifies for horror, but one of the few movies that freaks you out and also makes you really think... Has some really freaky scenes 

MrH


----------



## The Kai (Nov 2, 2005)

Killer Clowns from Outer Space


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 2, 2005)

I liked "Killer *K*lowns From Outer Space" but wouldn't normally think if it as a Halloween movie...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 2, 2005)

as long as we've broached the horrible movie barrier, how about Plan 9 From Outer Space?


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 2, 2005)

Well, if we're going that direction, I nominate "Spaced Invaders"


----------

